# Second Try New Pics



## Doja (Sep 12, 2007)

here are some pics of my second try. the first try was going good until i was getting a lot of mold and had to throw out everything. very sad:cry: 
but now i have this beauty Martha is her name and hopefully she will let me finish her. i would like to thank everyone at this site that helped with all my noob ?'s because i would not have this today to present to you guys and gals without your help.
enjoy everyone and any feedback will be greatly appreciated 
these are from Saturday
she is in a very big pot dug into the ground cuz she was getiing tall


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

I think she's beautiful.  I love her rich green color.


----------



## Doja (Sep 12, 2007)

some morepics the two babies are different. one is Martha and the other was her brother (R.I.P.). ( i didnt name him because i named them after the sex was determined)
here is a link because i have already posted them before
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13351


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2007)

Yo Doja

The pics are fab, even if I did have to tilt sideways ;-)
When are your babies due to harvest?
Have you any idea?

Hippy


----------



## Doja (Sep 12, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Yo Doja
> 
> The pics are fab, even if I did have to tilt sideways ;-)
> When are your babies due to harvest?
> ...


 
sorry hippy. i didnt realize that they came out sideways til after i posted. thanks for the comment. ok harvest..... the seed company said its done in early October outdoors so i am looking at around the end of SEP or the end of the first week of OCT yesterday i checked the trichs and  a lot of the buds on the bottom are clear so i am thinking they should be done in a few more weeks, but unsure because this is my first grow second attempt. i will be updating about every week so keep an eye out. also i am hoping to finish strong because you know this is the most nerve wrecking time so when i do then i will try to submit pics for the BPOM
thanks for looking


----------



## Doja (Sep 12, 2007)

here are some more. hippy complained (lol) which made me feel bad that they were sideways so i uploaded some more from the same date but different angles because they wont allow me to post the same picture twice. sorry bout the fuzzy one the cameras battery was dieing. it was supose to be the trunk
enjoy


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2007)

looks like she would look great with xmas lights on her.  her shape is so cool.
wonderful looking plant, thank you for posting her.


----------



## Aaronw (Sep 12, 2007)

I cant BELIEVE that is one plant lol I have 6 plants that equal that


----------



## Gadhooka (Sep 12, 2007)

That's Sweet, it looks just like a Christmas tree!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 12, 2007)

Now Thats a pot plant!!!! :aok:
Great Job dude!!!!!


----------



## medicore (Sep 12, 2007)

That is a nice christmas tree.  Damn, I thought my plant was big.  Very good job.:hubba:


----------



## Doja (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks everyone for looking and i appreciate all the positive feedback.since you guys and gals like her so much that i decided to keep you guys posted on her til the end. ( hope we will make it. my fingers are crossed) Be sure to keep your eyes open because i will be posting pics this weekend.
peace:hubba:


----------



## Geter-D1 (Sep 13, 2007)

beautiful lady you have there job well done


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2007)

*Now that is a Christmas tree. :aok:  Looking great mang. Might wanna toss a nice bud pic up in the BPOTM contest.  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 13, 2007)

or pull out the tinsel and the lights with some ornaments. christmas is right around the corner and that is one christmas looking kinda tree. 

great grow, keep up the good work.

KT


----------



## Doja (Sep 13, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Now that is a Christmas tree. :aok: Looking great mang. Might wanna toss a nice bud pic up in the BPOTM contest.  *


 
i was thinking of doing that, but i wanted to wait for her to develop some more. i might do it this weekend since i am losing patience, but if not then i will wait til beginning of OCT.
thanks:ccc:


----------



## Nico (Sep 17, 2007)

Ding dong merrily on high!!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW!!! I am jealous!


----------



## Doja (Sep 17, 2007)

here are some pics from over the weekend. plan on chopping her this week because over the weekend i found 2 dozen of my favorite enemy... caterpillars.dont want them to ruin what i do have on her so i will chop her this week. trichs are milky/cloudy.
also over the weekend we clipped a lot of the big leaves so light gets into her more and i have definetly notice a difference in her size
enjoy


----------



## Doja (Sep 17, 2007)

more pics
i would love to keep her for a couple more weeks....... but the damn caterpillars are going to start ruining my crop. would like to enjoy this weed with amber trichs but o well


----------



## Doja (Sep 17, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> WOW!!! I am jealous!


 
hehehe. dats funny because i am jealous of yours. that pic you have in BPOM very good
i want some


----------



## simo123 (Sep 18, 2007)

Those are some pretty girls you've got there mate love the pics (=


----------



## Doja (Sep 18, 2007)

simo123 said:
			
		

> Those are some pretty girls you've got there mate love the pics (=


 
yea i wish i had more than one


----------



## deeeeeed (Sep 18, 2007)

I think my plants are pretty special, my second year to grow and got bad info for the first year.  I am 5' 7" for comparison.


----------



## Nico (Sep 19, 2007)

deeeeeed said:
			
		

> I think my plants are pretty special, my second year to grow and got bad info for the first year. I am 5' 7" for comparison.


 
Wow nice plant.. I guess its 20 feet tall as I cant see you anywhere..

Joking..

Nico


----------



## deeeeeed (Sep 19, 2007)

I decided having my picture on this site wasn't the best idea.  They are about 6 foot tall and my arm span goes around half way.  Here is a photo of one of the plants.


----------



## Nico (Sep 20, 2007)

deeeeeed said:
			
		

> I decided having my picture on this site wasn't the best idea. They are about 6 foot tall and my arm span goes around half way. Here is a photo of one of the plants.


 
Wear combat gear and a leather mask and hat.. LOL

Might want to start you own thread tho as this is Dojas..

Nice plants get good followings


----------

